# fat free cheese



## fighterchick (Jul 8, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get fat free cheese?

I've tried all supermarkets and they only have low fat versions not fat fryer. Holland & Barrett just directed me to the dairy free and no luck there. Local health food shop also didn't have any.

Any ideas people?


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

I know the market is quite big in the US, can you find any sites that ship bulk?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

i'm looking at distributing this in the UK at the moment:

http://www.lifetimecheese.com/products/fat_free_squares/index.html

they are not currently selling to the UK, but I hope to have something wrapped up within the month...


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> i'm looking at distributing this in the UK at the moment:
> 
> http://www.lifetimecheese.com/products/fat_free_squares/index.html
> 
> they are not currently selling to the UK, but I hope to have something wrapped up within the month...


do let me know when you do mate


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> i'm looking at distributing this in the UK at the moment:
> 
> http://www.lifetimecheese.com/products/fat_free_squares/index.html
> 
> they are not currently selling to the UK, but I hope to have something wrapped up within the month...


Only company I came across that were good during my search and nearly bought from them.

Since when do you deal in cheese lol?


----------



## fighterchick (Jul 8, 2008)

That's what I been after. They got loads of good flavours too. Iemailed them and they replied today stating they were looking for a uk distributor. The nutritional content is really good too. I asked if they'd sell me some but they said they couldn't. Must be some sort of import law of something.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Only company I came across that were good during my search and nearly bought from them.
> 
> Since when do you deal in cheese lol?


i work in a private equity company- this is a plan to build up a niche distributor.



creakykar said:


> That's what I been after. They got loads of good flavours too. Iemailed them and they replied today stating they were looking for a uk distributor. The nutritional content is really good too. I asked if they'd sell me some but they said they couldn't. Must be some sort of import law of something.


there are some laws to comply with, they are also looking at someone who can distribute to the major grocery stores etc- which is my angle.


----------



## fighterchick (Jul 8, 2008)

Have finLly found a website which can send to uk for just $12. $4.39 a pack.

Www.northwoodscheese.com. Just come across it


----------



## fighterchick (Jul 8, 2008)

Ordered it then they cancelled my order!


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

That stuff sounds awesome. Jalapeño jack


----------



## Driven Sports (Jul 15, 2011)

Quark cheese is pretty close to fat-free. It is sold in Tesco and ASDA.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Driven Sports said:


> Quark cheese is pretty close to fat-free. It is sold in Tesco and ASDA.


Not really the kind you can stick on a slice of bread and melt undfer the grill though lol. TBF, i go through two tubs of quark a day now, it's awesome! Breakfast with a scoop of whey and dried fruit, then after my main dinner with a small tub of sugar free jelly for dessert.

Ausbuilt, any news on the distribution of the FF cheese?


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

I'll order ausbuilt. Have subscribed to this one


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Cool


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

I believe there is a ban on dairy imports into the UK due to some rule or reg, but I am not sure why.

Apparently this includes whey powder etc as it contains dairy.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> i'm looking at distributing this in the UK at the moment:
> 
> http://www.lifetimecheese.com/products/fat_free_squares/index.html
> 
> they are not currently selling to the UK, but I hope to have something wrapped up within the month...


Cheese is my "crack" as it is to others here....if the prices are good and the taste is okay, I'm sure you'll have a lot of addicts on your case.


----------



## fighterchick (Jul 8, 2008)

Still not available in the UK. I emailed Lifetime Cheese and they are 'working on it'.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Any news on the cheese @ausbuilt ?? :thumb:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Fat said:


> Any news on the cheese @ausbuilt ?? :thumb:


he ran away to become a cheese conoscouerr (spelling)


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

ausbuilt said:


> i'm looking at distributing this in the UK at the moment:
> 
> http://www.lifetimecheese.com/products/fat_free_squares/index.html
> 
> they are not currently selling to the UK, but I hope to have something wrapped up within the month...


Any progress over the last 3 years?


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

I had to settle for a low fat soft cheese when making a low calorie protein cheesecake. Philadelphia do zero fat but don't think it's available in the UK.


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

How about kernel cheddar seasoning?  would it be a good alternative?


----------

